# My nissan Primera P11 - UK



## pandamedic (Jul 25, 2003)

Hi guys and girls. 

I've got a P11 Nissan Primera 1.6 si. (UK)

Thought i'd just post a link to my web page about my car on here so you can all take a look and let me know what you think. Please feel free to sign my guest book. 

www.pandamedic.co.uk 

So far, i've had the Primera GT body kit put on, 17" BK238 alloy wheels, Hotshots header, custom CAT back exhaust and a variaty of other mods on my car.










http://www.pandamedic.co.uk/


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks Good! :thumbup:


----------



## pandamedic (Jul 25, 2003)

Cheers mate....just thought i'd go for the Gt look as didn't want to look like a boy racer to much......lol


----------

